# where do u find nismo products?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

There are two different nismo sites nismo.com and nismo.org where do all u guys find those parts?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

www.nopionline.com has good things also


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

cmon guys as much as ive posted this link yall should remember it .. lol
http://nismoparts.safeshopper.com/20/cat20.htm?842


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

give the guy a break, he only has 5 posts... lol


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

www.japanparts.com has some stuff on their site and they can get just about anything you want, just ask them.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

i know i was jsut kidding around.... lol


----------

